# Milk and skin, Yes skin.



## WilliamB (Apr 15, 2005)

I was reading someones training journal today and I read a comment by P-funk.  He said that milk "thickens skin"  what does this mean?  Any other facts could share about milk would be good.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 15, 2005)

Also I should read what i write before I post to make sure it makes sense.  Oops.


----------



## XcelKrush (Apr 15, 2005)

Im not sure what milk does to skin, but my coach from wrestling always said not to drink to much milk because it stays with you.  My guess is it makes you retain some water in your skin.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2005)

it's better on the outside of your skin as in milk bath or a lotion made w milk.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 15, 2005)

I think it's because the dairy contains sugars that make you retain water and the skin will appear visually thicker, cutting dairy out pre-contest gives your skin a tighter, harder appearance.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 15, 2005)

That was probably my journal. Since I cut out milk I can tell you that, and this may sound weird, but after I pee, I look thinner. I never noticed that before. *shrugs*


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2005)

> Milk does a body good?
> 
> The billboard says, "Milk Does a Body Good!" For years, the National Dairy Council and your mother told you that milk is good for you and helps make you big and strong. Milk appears to be the answer to a people's prayers. Two cups of nonfat milk give you a big jolt of protein, over 170 calories, almost 80% of your daily calcium needs, and hearty quantities of vitamins.
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## cascade (May 1, 2005)

*cascade*



			
				WilliamB said:
			
		

> I was reading someones training journal today and I read a comment by P-funk.  He said that milk "thickens skin"  what does this mean?  Any other facts could share about milk would be good.  Thanks a bunch.








 well i know  that milk does not thicken the skin, cause i drink it for breakfast and have been doing this for eight years now. i drinkTrauth Dairy chocolate milk the whole milk not 2% and eat one meal a day my doctor said that it has made my bones very strong and every other part of my body, and i swear by it i exercise all the time i am 55 years old and look 40 years old i weight 123pounds i am in good health skin ferm  i will always eat this way i think it is healthy for me.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 1, 2005)

so Mino, your saying im lactose intolerant?


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2005)

I don't know.


----------



## musclepump (May 1, 2005)

It's possible.


----------

